# Layer an xmouse/ymouse positionieren



## berbell99 (14. Jul 2004)

möchte bei mouseover über einen link ein Layer einblenden, in welchem ein erklärungstext zum link steht.
soweit bin ich auch schon gekommen.
Da es mehrere links gibt ist der erklärungstext jedesmal unterschiedlich. Auch das ist kein Problem.

Aber jetzt: 

der Layer sollte immer dort erscheinen, wo ich mich mit dem Cursor über den link bewege...also keine  feststehende absolute position im Browserfenster haben sondern eine variable, die von dem cursor bzw von einer Tabellenzelle abhängt ( die Links stehen alle in einer Tabelle).

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke


----------



## meez (14. Jul 2004)

Javascript.... :noe:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Jul 2004)

Thema verschoben.


----------

